

Ask HN: Bot creation - pollilop

Hi All<p>If you will have a chance to receive fully working free autobot for some game which one it will be?<p>Thanks fro answers
======
jmnicolas
I'd be really interested by something for Clash Of Clan. I wish there was
something like Innerspace for Android.

------
crazypyro
A bot for [https://www.nevergrind.com](https://www.nevergrind.com) would be
interesting. I'd imagine it'd be relatively easy place to begin, as far as
games go. I've toyed with the idea myself, but haven't sat down and looked at
it closely yet.

------
ljk
don't some games ban bots?

~~~
pollilop
Yes all games try do ban for using bots if you to gready

